# CUSCO: Zona Moderna - Centro Financiero



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

Como vemos, se va formando un Nuevo Centro Financiero en la ciudad... para que tengan una idea, a continuación, menciono algunas agencias de la zona:


----------



## globalCitizen5

*BANCOS:*

- Banco de Crédito del Perú BCP
- Interbank
- Scotiabank
- MiBanco
- Banco Azteca

*COMPAÑÍAS DE SEGUROS:*
- La Positiva
- Mapfre
- Rimac
- Pacífico
- Profuturo

*CAJAS MUNICIPALES/COOPERATIVAS*
- Caja Metropolitana
- Credinka (2 agencias)
- Caja Municipal Cusco (En construcción)
- Quillacoop
- Edypyme Nueva Visión
- Crear Financiera

Y la zona se va volviendo más densa con la presencia de universidades, institutos y colegios importantes de la ciudad, compañías de televisión y radiodifusión, oficinas gubernamentales y no gubernamentales, consulados, agencias de viajes, hoteles, así como Supermercados, Restaurantes, Cafés, Bares, Spas y Centros Comerciales (Malls). Por otra parte las clínicas y edificios multifamiliares cada vez se construyen más hacia arriba, lo que hace de esta una zona con crecimiento dinámico y alto potencial.


----------



## globalCitizen5

continuará... m))


----------



## elcharly2

al_7heaven said:


> ...gracias por la invitación, solo me parece que está fuera de lugar el llamar _centro financiero_ a esa zona de la ciudad. Como Cusco moderno era mas que suficiente


Lo mismo me dijeron cuando puse fotos del centro financiero el tambo Hyo, pero no entiendo porque llaman entones centro financiero a la agrupacion de bancos que hay en el Real Plaza por ejm que no hay ni una zona de cambio de dolares ni tampoco cajas regionales , y no se puede llamar centro financiero a una zona que tiene mas opciones de bancos , cajas y financieras locales.
Saludo la iniciativa del forista y me llama la atención porque no esta caja arequipa ni caja piura ni caja del santa que estan en por todos lados


----------



## Celdur

Es una buena iniciativa, pero en realidad solo son _unas cuantas sucursales de bancos_ mas o menos juntos...


----------



## Legionario

no parece un centro financiero en si , pero bueno en el caso que lo fuera ya seria la tercera ciudad peruana con CF despues de lima y Arequipa , y no hay mas tampoco hasta ahora, esperemos que pronto mas ciudades se unan a la lista.


----------



## darioperu

Ojalá y se consolide la zona aún le falta


----------



## globalCitizen5

Bien! Veo que hay más comentarios... 



elcharly2 said:


> Lo mismo me dijeron cuando puse fotos del centro financiero el tambo Hyo, pero no entiendo porque llaman entones centro financiero a la agrupacion de bancos que hay en el Real Plaza por ejm que no hay ni una zona de cambio de dolares ni tampoco cajas regionales , y no se puede llamar centro financiero a una zona que tiene mas opciones de bancos , cajas y financieras locales.
> Saludo la iniciativa del forista y me llama la atención porque no esta caja arequipa ni caja piura ni caja del santa que estan en por todos lados


Qué interesante lo de El Tambo, me hubiera gustado ver las fotos... estuve en Hyo hace un 
par de años y me pareció una linda ciudad. Salu2!!




Celdur said:


> Es una buena iniciativa, pero en realidad solo son _unas cuantas sucursales de bancos_ mas o menos juntos...


Es verdad, todavía hay pocos bancos pero creo que se debe a la poca difusión de la zona...
Gxs por el comment!!!



Lucila said:


> no parece un centro financiero en si , pero bueno en el caso que lo fuera ya seria la tercera ciudad peruana con CF despues de lima y Arequipa , y no hay mas tampoco hasta ahora, esperemos que pronto mas ciudades se unan a la lista.


Estimada Lucila, la idea no es ver quien va primero o segundo, cada ciudad tiene lo suyo 
y ojalá puedas conocer mejor mi ciudad, en caso de que ya la hayas visitado. Lo importante es ver
que el país pueda desarrollarse integralmente cada vez más. Salu2!



darioperu said:


> Ojalá y se consolide la zona aún le falta


Lo mismo esperamos todos, creo que es el comienzo de proyectos muy interesantes en ésta y otras zonas
de la ciudad. Salu2!


Gxs x sus comentarios, y los que vieron las fotos tbn... Buena onda xra todos!^^


----------



## Legionario

globalCitizen5 said:


> Estimada Lucila, *la idea no es ver quien va primero o segundo*, cada ciudad tiene lo suyo
> y ojalá puedas conocer mejor mi ciudad, en caso de que ya la hayas visitado. Lo importante es ver
> que el país pueda desarrollarse integralmente cada vez más. Salu2!


y quien lo miro de esa forma :nuts:, obviamene quien no va a querer que todas las ciudades peruanas ya tengan un buen centro financiero consolidado , pero en todo caso veo que cusco va por el camino :cheers:.


----------



## macross1

Es cierto, aun no se le puede llamar centro financiero, pero se tiene que empezar, y se necesitará de mucho entusiasmo como la de globalcitizen para lograrlo.


----------



## globalCitizen5

kay:kay:kay: ... vamos con más imágenes:


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Multifamiliares*


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

*Otras tomas: Edificio Credinka*


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

*Clínica Mac Salud*


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^ tú mismo lo dices... *estaría* (en condicional), pero todavía no lo está...

Vamos con más imágenes... esta vez más multifamiliares de la zona... kay:


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Multifamiliares*


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## al_7heaven

globalCitizen5 said:


> ^^ tú mismo lo dices... *estaría* (en condicional), pero todavía no lo está...


...asi como lo ves, no tenemos ningún CF consolidado en el país...

...pero lo que tenemos se encuentra en nuestras dos primeras ciudades...


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

*Compañía de Televisión Cusqueña CTC*


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Instituto Superior Tecnológico A. Lorena*


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

Bueno ahí tienen... algo más de la zona... luego posteo más kay:kay:kay:


----------



## macross1

Bonitas fotos, gracias por mostrarlas.


----------



## JersonBar

Te paseste con als fotos man, adoro esa zona de Cuzco, esta de la ptm!, para mi la zona más moderna de provincias, wao, q siga así, el buen desarrollandose las demás ciudades del país. Pero seamos sinceros, aun stamos en pañales en comparación con las otras ciudades de LA en materia de edificaciones. Saludos!!


----------



## xanderpap

Muy buenas las fotos .


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^ muchas de las contruscciones eran desconocidas para mi GRANDE CUSCO CITY ^^


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

Ahí tienen... algo más... espero les guste... :cheers:


----------



## uspaorkoo

globalCitizen5 said:


> *Colegio Razuri*


una pregunta, que paso con las ventanas de en medio del edificio de la derecha? estan recubiertas creo? (espero).

entiendo que aun no culminan el edificio, por lo que espero sea eso.


----------



## globalCitizen5

Cómo mejoraría esta zona con un sistema BRT ... cuánta falta hace?!!!
Si se unen esfuerzos, TODO es posible!!!



globalCitizen5 said:


>


----------



## Indochine

Ojala que Cusco pronto disponga de un sistema de metro


----------



## EBNKIKE

Pero como disfruto viendo otra vez las fotos de este hilo , gracias nuevamente por las fotos . Tanto asi me gusta que es la primera vez que le enseño esta pagina a otros patas y familiares para que vean la otra cara de Cusco .


----------



## globalCitizen5

Indochine said:


> Ojala que Cusco pronto disponga de un sistema de metro


Si se utilizara el ferrocarril desde Urcos hasta la Estación de Wanchaq y desde la Estación de San Pedro hacia Anta ... ese sistema de Metro, sería una realidad!!!

Insisto con el BRT... es menos costoso y más factible... algo tienen que hacer... el sist de transporte público ya ha colapsado hace mucho!!!


----------



## globalCitizen5

EBNKIKE said:


> Pero como disfruto viendo otra vez las fotos de este hilo , gracias nuevamente por las fotos . Tanto asi me gusta que es la primera vez que le enseño esta pagina a otros patas y familiares para que vean la otra cara de Cusco .


Gxs por el comment! TODAS las imágenes de este thread son Libres, PUEDEN DESCARGARLAS y mostrarles a sus amigos, conocidos y familiares... Postearé todavía más progresivamente...


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI

globalCitizen5 said:


> Si se utilizara el ferrocarril desde Urcos hasta la Estación de Wanchaq y desde la Estación de San Pedro hacia Anta ... ese sistema de Metro, sería una realidad!!!
> 
> Insisto con el BRT... es menos costoso y más factible... algo tienen que hacer... el sist de transporte público ya ha colapsado hace mucho!!!


en verdad....el transporte en Cusco, ya es caotico..ha colapsado hace mucho y es necesario un sistema de buses como el metropolitano (tipo BRT), pero la del metro no estaria mal....


----------



## diestro

un tren de cercanias le caria mejor a cusco


----------



## globalCitizen5

Qosqo Metropoli sXXI said:


> en verdad....el transporte en Cusco, ya es caotico..ha colapsado hace mucho y es necesario un sistema de buses como el metropolitano (tipo BRT), pero la del metro no estaria mal....


Efectivamente... surfeando por la red... veo que existen temas sobre esto en el blog http://metrocusco.blogspot.com/
y en este mismo foro... Metro Qosqo, Cusco, Perú ... Me parece muy interesante!!!

Creo que el tema da para mucho... y por eso queda abierto, pero ojalá se aprovechen oportunidades para hacer realidad este tipo de proyectos...

Tomando en cuenta que dos de los principales ejes de la ciudad serían la Av. de la Cultura y la Av. 28 de julio-Ejército... podría pensarse en un complemento de ambos sistemas que se pueden trabajar al mismo tiempo... en fin, las posibilidades son varias, pero el reto está en elegir la mejor opción... Salu2!!!


----------



## globalCitizen5

Vamos con más imágenes... :cheers:


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Más Multifamiliares*


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

*Algunas vistas...*


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

Luego sigo con más... ...:cheers:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Interesante tu thread, las contribuciones son maravillosas.


----------



## diestro

que linda palmerita cusqueña


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Interesante tu thread, las contribuciones son maravillosas.


Gracias Vane por tu apreciación! ...la inspiración es mi maravillosa ciudad!!!
Salu2!



diestro said:


> que linda palmerita cusqueña


De hecho es un plus en la zona... qué bien se ven los parques y las avenidas
con tanto verdor!!!... :cheers:


----------



## ALTIPLANO

globalCitizen5 said:


>


bonitas imagenes de cusco realmente

una de las mejores ciudades del peru


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Buen trabajo Global, de echo caminaste mucho por esas tomas.
Quiero indicar que aún nos falta mucho, pero si el ritmo de crecimiento en edificaciones continua como ahora, de seguro que en los próximos 10 años esa zona será irreconocible tanto para cusqueños y foraneos.... (guarden sus fotos para futuras comparaciones)
Un saludo.


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^

Gxs Altiplano y Kuntur!... (también es una de mis tomas favoritas) ... sin duda el Cusco tiene mucho que gusta y encanta a propios y extraños... ja ja no fue difícil captar las imgs...todo esta muy cerca. Prefiero pensar en un tiempo mucho menor, tomando en cuenta lo que se hizo a ritmo tan acelerado... Cusco avanza rápidamente y lo que se viene, promete...

...:cheers2:


----------



## Tyrone

Buen thread kay: no tengo la menor duda de que Cusco pronto tendrá un centro financiero y corporativo que no tendrá nada que envidiarle a nadie. Por ahora tiene un centro bancario que está creciendo y un desarrollo inmobiliario acorde con el crecimiento económico que tiene la ciudad.


----------



## *asterix*

me gustan algunas construcciones, lo que no me cabe en la cabeza por que le siguen poniendo tejas a los edificios de 10 pisos?


----------



## globalCitizen5

*asterix* said:


> me gustan algunas construcciones, lo que no me cabe en la cabeza por que le siguen poniendo tejas a los edificios de 10 pisos?


 
Asterix, parece que todavía no conoces la Ciudad Imperial, la arquitectura que tiene la ciudad es parte de nuestra _Gran Identidad_, motivo de *Gran Orgullo para todos los peruanos!!!* ... razón por la cual el Cusco tiene tanto prestigio y reconocimiento a _*nivel mundial*_.


----------



## MIG2010

*asterix* said:


> me gustan algunas construcciones, lo que no me cabe en la cabeza por que le siguen poniendo tejas a los edificios de 10 pisos?


Concuerdo con tu punto de vista,saludos para Ayacucho,region hermana de Cusco.¡Arriba Cusco¡
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nomader

globalCitizen5 said:


>


esta te quedo muy buena


----------



## AQPCITY

Bonitas fotos Global, ese edificio credinka se luce en todas la paginas. me quedo con el Titulo del tema del Cusco Moderno. y valla que lo es.


----------



## Jesuco

el unico edificio q se luce en el centro financiero?... mas bien diria yo q es una zona moderna de cusco x las fotos q muestras ya q al parecer no solo cuenta con entidades bancarias sino tambien con clinicas, restaurantes, supermercados,etc q se va consolidando poco a poco... y yo tambien me qdo con la Zona Moderna de Cusco


----------



## MIG2010

diestro said:


> que linda palmerita cusqueña


Una muestra del agradable clima templado, de la ciudad de los cielos diafanos,esa premisa errada,con ribetes de prejuicio que en Cusco,te congelas,cada vez da màs risa.
Cusco 3250 msnm.


----------



## koko cusco

globalCitizen5 said:


> Si se utilizara el ferrocarril desde Urcos hasta la Estación de Wanchaq y desde la Estación de San Pedro hacia Anta ... ese sistema de Metro, sería una realidad!!!
> 
> Insisto con el BRT... es menos costoso y más factible... algo tienen que hacer... el sist de transporte público ya ha colapsado hace mucho!!!


A pesar que ya se ha hablado hasta la saciedad del tema en un thread muy intersante dedicado al tema ... creo yo que nuestra autoridades en el Cusco no están a la altura ni a la capacidad de los tiempos que vivimos... Por desgracia seguimos pensando que sin en Lima no lo tienen en Cusco menos... No me refiero al tren electrico... Por siaca.

Me refiero a una tren ligero como los que tienen en Europa...

Sigo pensando que una solución más factible sería un sistema de buses como los del metropolitano.

Me pregunto si ahora hay dinero en el Gobierno Regional por que no tenemos líderes visionarios.


----------



## Victor23peru

GRANDE CUSCO CITY ^^ su centro financiero NACIENTE me encanta ^^ BRAVAZO EL THREAD ^^ ke mejor ke tener dos citys en el sur con sus centros financieros i zonas modernas ^^


----------



## Vane de Rosas

El respeto hacia las opiniones de los demás empieza en donde respetamos nosotros las de ellos.

El thread tiene buenas contribuciones, no hay necesidad de cambiarle el nombre si los foristas de Cusco no lo quieren así. 

Por lo tanto no lo vuelvan a tergiversar.


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Más vistas...*

*Restaurantes, cafés y spas...* ... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

*Edificio de Oficinas Comerciales*








​


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Edificios de Oficinas - Urb. Magisterial*


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Edificios de Oficinas - Urb. Santa Ursula*








​


----------



## globalCitizen5

... Luego sigo con más.... kay:


----------



## globalCitizen5

... Jean Nouvel, un reconocido arquitecto y diseñador francés decía:
*"To erect a tall building is to proclaim one’s faith in the future, the skyline is a seismograph of optimism"*...
¡Eso destaco, gente!!!...... :cheers2:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Considero que Magisterio es la nueva zona 5 tenedores de Cusco.
Gracias por las fotos global.


----------



## uspaorkoo

globalCitizen5 said:


> Uspaorkoo: Bueno, para criticar los modelos o diseños de cualquiera de los edificios altos, me parece que varios tienen su propio thread... aquí vemos más el conjunto y lo que significa para la ciudad... dicen que sobre gustos y colores, no escribieron los autores... por lo pronto, el edificio que mencionas está concluído por su cuatro lados y es probable que en el corto o mediano plazo se animen a construir edificios similares a sus costados...Saludos :wave:


a ver global, voy a tener que discrepar con mucho de lo que dices, primero que nada, SI HE CRITICADO varios de esos edificios en su propio thread, es lo que he dicho en mi mensaje anterior, pero por otro lado, el tema aqui es el CENTRO FINANCIERO/ZONA MODERNA del cusco, el cual esta compuesto en su mayoria de estos edificios en mencion, entonces como no quieres que haga una critica de ellos si es basicamente de lo que esta compuesta la zona financiera??? es imposible! no se puede solo "dar una idea del conjunto" sin analizar de lo que esta compuesto el conjunto!

Por otro lado es verdad que el edificio Montalvo esta terminado en sus cuatro lados, pero creo que no me has comprendido bien cuando digo tener las 4 fachadas, si te fijas bien el montalvo solo tiene la fachada delantera y trasera con diseño, las fachadas de los costados en teoria si estan tambien terminadas porque estan terrajeadas y pintadas, pero son paredes simplonas sin gracia! que a la distancia realmente EN MI OPINION afean la panoramica, era a eso cuando me referia que tiene solo 2 fachadas y no las 4.


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^

Gxs por los comments Kuntur y Uspaorkoo! Ojalá muy pronto sea una zona de 5 estrellas también... ¡ya es hora!!!... :cheers:


----------



## Skypiura

Buenas fotos de la zona moderna cusqueña..mis felicitaciones globalcitizen5


----------



## ALTIPLANO

interesante
cusco es un ejemplo de ciudad


----------



## augusto for ever

buen thread global, la 6 ta foto creo esa construccion tienen estructuras metalicas? hay muy pocas de ese tipo en cusco


----------



## globalCitizen5

Skypiura said:


> Buenas fotos de la zona moderna cusqueña..mis felicitaciones globalcitizen5


Muchas gracias Skypiura! De hecho, la intención es mostrar algo fresco y pocas veces visto. Saludos para la hermosa tierra piurana!

^^^^^^



ALTIPLANO said:


> interesante
> 
> cusco es un ejemplo de ciudad


Gracias Altiplano! Vamos en ese camino y creo que se vienen cosas mejores! Espero darme tiempo muy pronto para 
pasear por la tierra altiplánica! El lago y las islas hacen la diferencia y muestran paisajes espectaculares!!!



augusto for ever said:


> buen thread global, la 6 ta foto creo esa construccion tienen estructuras metalicas? hay muy pocas de ese tipo en cusco


Gracias Augusto! Así es! Parece ser un estilo más fresco y práctico, además, quedó agradable a la vista! Felicitaciones por 
tu thread, creo que tienes un montón para mostrar!!! Saludos! ... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Más imágenes...*


----------



## MIG2010

Bueno,la verdad es que las fotos estan muy bonitas,de nuevo felicitaciones.


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

MIG2010 said:


> Bueno,la verdad es que las fotos estan muy bonitas,de nuevo felicitaciones.


^^^^^^ Muchas gracias MIG!! Saludos! kay:kay:kay:


----------



## koko cusco

poco a poco empieza a consolidarse la avenida La Cultura, exelente buenas tomas totalmente nuevas hay mucho que hacer todavia pero en lso ultimos 4 años Cusco ha dado un giro de 180 grados


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^ Gracias por sus comments gente!!! ... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Más imágenes...*


----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5

*¡¡¡ Imagen Nro. 100 !!! ...*








​
¡Gracias por seguir el thread!!! ... :cheers2:


----------



## koko cusco

La foto del post 211 y la última están muy buenas (lástima con los cables)


----------



## globalCitizen5

koko cusco said:


> La foto del post 211 y la última están muy buenas (lástima con los cables)


La última es una vista desde la Av. Camino Real que conecta con Av. Collasuyo (paralela a la Av. de la Cultura)
... tiene un gran futuro también... lo de los cables, ja ja tanto tiempo un tema olvidado, lo sabes... ojalá y alguien se pusiera las pilas para resolver ese tema...


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazaslas pics ^^


----------



## Tyrone

kay: Buen thread. La avenida La Cultura se está poniendo interesante


----------



## Antarqui

Me agrada mucho ver que una ciudad conocida normalmente por su patrimonio histórico a nivel mundial también se vaya modernizando poco a poco y tengo esperanzas de que el nivel de su zona financiera llegue a estar a la altura de su zona histórica, que de por sí ya es un gran reto, pero estoy seguro de que los qosqorunas son capaces de lograr esto y mucho más, pues ya lo vienen demostrado desde el pasado......saludossss :wave:


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^




Victor23peru said:


> bravazaslas pics


Gxs Victor!!! El reto es seguir mostrando más tomas interesantes y tus comments motivan aún más! Salu2! 



Tyrone said:


> Buen thread. La avenida La Cultura se está poniendo interesante


Gxs Tyrone!! Sólo quisiera aclarar algo pequeño...pero importante. Sería mejor hablar de la Av. de la Cultura entre Wanchaq y Cusco...el CF de Cusco ... ya que es una av. bastante larga que atraviesa varios distritos de la ciudad y, por ahora, vamos viendo sólo una parte. Y... sí, se pone cada vez más interesante!!! Salu2!



Antarqui said:


> Me agrada mucho ver que una ciudad conocida normalmente por su patrimonio histórico a nivel mundial también se vaya modernizando poco a poco y tengo esperanzas de que el nivel de su zona financiera llegue a estar a la altura de su zona histórica, que de por sí ya es un gran reto, pero estoy seguro de que los qosqorunas son capaces de lograr esto y mucho más, pues ya lo vienen demostrado desde el pasado......saludossss


Así es, Antarqui... una valla alta, la de igualar la grandeza de nuestro CH... pero el optimismo en el futuro es lo que nos hace grandes también en el presente... Muxas gxs por tus comments!!! Salu2! kay:


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Más vistas...*









​


----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

*Más clínicas...*

*Clínica Peruano Suiza*


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Clínica Sao Paulo*







​


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Clínica Pardo*











​


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Óvalo Garcilaso* 









​


----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5

... luego sigo con más... :cheers2:


----------



## xanderpap

Buenos aportes ^^ gracias por la estupendas fotos .


----------



## MIG2010

Todas las fotos son extraordinarias.


----------



## koko cusco

cuando pusieron luces a esas piletas de Garcilazo... Creo que quedó muy bien


----------



## SAPSA

globalCitizen5 said:


>


Que pedazo de foto!!! te pasaste compadre, siempre había imaginado esa vista, la nueva pardo y las nuevas fuentes lo maximo. :cheers:


----------



## EBNKIKE

Tremendas fotos , sin palabras .


----------



## El Bajopontino

Muy bien, pero muchas fotos de un mismo edificio.

Todo bonito, espero siga mejorando-


----------



## globalCitizen5

Vamos pasando de página... y se vienen más vistas...


----------



## globalCitizen5

xanderpap said:


> Buenos aportes gracias por la estupendas fotos .





MIG2010 said:


> Todas las fotos son extraordinarias.


Muchas gracias gente!!! Me gusta leer sus comentarios... hay muchas fotos más... kay:



koko cusco said:


> cuando pusieron luces a esas piletas de Garcilazo... Creo que quedó muy bien


Me parece que fue a principios de año, Koko...así es, le dieron vida a esa fuente... quedó muy bien...Salu2!



SAPSA said:


> Que pedazo de foto!!! te pasaste compadre, siempre había imaginado esa vista, la nueva pardo y las nuevas fuentes lo maximo.


Gracias Sapsa!! Entonces leí tu mente =) ... Quedó muy buena la vista... las fuentes y la clínica hacen buen panorama... Salu2! kay:



EBNKIKE said:


> Tremendas fotos , sin palabras .


Gxs Ebnkike! ... todavía hay más por mostrar... Salu2!!! 



El Bajopontino said:


> Muy bien, pero muchas fotos de un mismo edificio.Todo bonito, espero siga mejorando-


De hecho cada vez se pone mejor, Bajopontino... te comento que ya vamos por más de 120 imágenes y puedes ver más dando un vistazo
por las páginas anteriores... Salu2!


Gracias por seguir el thread y ya es hora de subir más imágenes... Hay mucho más por mostrar... Saludos!!! :wave:


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Más vistas... Av. de la Cultura - Urb. Mariscal Gamarra*


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Tricentenaria Universidad San Antonio Abad del Cusco*










​


----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5

​


----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5




----------



## globalCitizen5

*Vista de la Av. de la Cultura desde la UNSAAC*


----------



## globalCitizen5

... luego sigo con más... :cheers2:


----------



## SAPSA

Global, solo para felicitarte... estupenda tanda de fotos, particularmente me encantaron la 3ra. y la última (la densidad que ha ganado esa parte de la av. de la cultura parece increíble) :cheers:


----------



## MONINCC

Me gusta la última...


----------



## augusto for ever

Global tambien para felicitarte por esta ultima entrega, buenas fotografias de Cusco, la 2da, y la 5 ta. muestran la vegetacion de nosa ciudad, se aprecia ese verdor. 
ese bosque queda perfecto en esa zona.


----------



## augusto for ever

editado


----------



## MIG2010

Me gusta todo.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

excelentes fotos de Cusco Moderno, enhorabuena


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Vista desde el Óvalo Pachacutec*











​


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Alameda Pachacutec*



















​


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Av. 28 de julio*



















​


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^ Toda esta zona tiene un gran potencial... especialmente la Av. 28 de julio y las urbs. aledañas ... luego sigo con más ... :cheers2:


----------



## MIG2010

Disculpame, pero descargue algunas de tus fotos,es que lindan con la perfecciòn.
Gracias por mostrar ese otro Cusco, que estoy seguro, muchos ni se imaginan.


----------



## augusto for ever

que buena s fotos global , la primera esta bue3naza, y si no seria por los letreros deberia candidatear para una banner de la SSC. y en la av. 28 de julio cuanto verdor y eso q estamos en otoño , imaginense cuando lleguemos a la primavera. y tambioen decirte q ya descargue la primer foto. espero no te molestes.

Y UNA PREGUNTA GENERAL, cuantos banners peruanos ya se pusieron y si hubo alguno cusqueño? :colbert:


----------



## 100%imperial

muy buenas, en especial las nocturnas!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

augusto for ever said:


> que buena s fotos global , la primera esta bue3naza, y si no seria por los letreros deberia candidatear para una banner de la SSC. y en la av. 28 de julio cuanto verdor y eso q estamos en otoño , imaginense cuando lleguemos a la primavera. y tambioen decirte q ya descargue la primer foto. espero no te molestes.
> 
> Y UNA PREGUNTA GENERAL, cuantos banners peruanos ya se pusieron y si hubo alguno cusqueño? :colbert:


Desde que estoy en el foro vi al menos unos 3 banners cusqueños, a mas de el de Machu Picchu.


----------



## globalCitizen5

MIG2010 said:


> Disculpame, pero descargue algunas de tus fotos,es que lindan con la perfecciòn.
> 
> Gracias por mostrar ese otro Cusco, que estoy seguro, muchos ni se imaginan.


MIg! Nada que ver... como lo dije antes, si son para ver más de nuestra ciudad, descarguen y muestren las imágenes... no probs...y gxs por el comment!



augusto for ever said:


> que buena s fotos global , la primera esta bue3naza, y si no seria por los letreros deberia candidatear para una banner de la SSC. y en la av. 28 de julio cuanto verdor y eso q estamos en otoño , imaginense cuando lleguemos a la primavera. y tambioen decirte q ya descargue la primer foto. espero no te molestes.
> Y UNA PREGUNTA GENERAL, cuantos banners peruanos ya se pusieron y si hubo alguno cusqueño?


Buena con eso del banner... la verdad no tngo mayor info de eso... las imgs están a su disposición, cualquier cosa, avisen nomas... y el verdor es propio de 
nuestro medio, eso le da un gran plus y hace que la ciudad luzca mejor y más saludable... Saludos!!!



100%imperial said:


> muy buenas, en especial las nocturnas!


Gracias 100%Imperial! también son mis favoritas !!! Saludos!



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Desde que estoy en el foro vi al menos unos 3 banners cusqueños, a mas de el de Machu Picchu.


Kuntur, todavía se pueden ver esos banners???... Saludos!


----------



## MIG2010

Desde ya,para mì,eres el forista del año.


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Distrito de Santiago - Urb. Residencial Huancaro*

Esta urb se encuentra en la parte noroccidental de la ciudad y está cerca de la Alameda Pachacútec y la Av. Agustín Gamarra...








​_A la izquierda la Av. Agustín Gamarra..._


























​


----------



## globalCitizen5

​
*Av. Ejército, distrito de Santiago*


----------



## globalCitizen5

...Gracias Mig x los comments... luego sigo con más imágenes...:cheers2:


----------



## MIG2010

globalCitizen5 said:


> ​
> *Av. Ejército, distrito de Santiago*


La avenida ejercito,ha cambiado,sin embargo le falta mejorar mucho en orden e iluminaciòn,al igual que la avenida Grau,que parece haber sido olvidada por las autoridades.
Vale.
:banana::banana:


----------



## uomo_111

la Av. ejercito è la que le llaman la via expresa verdad? por donde pasa el ferrocarril?


----------



## MIG2010

uomo_111 said:


> la Av. ejercito è la que le llaman la via expresa verdad? por donde pasa el ferrocarril?


No exactamente,la via expresa està al sur de la ciudad.


----------



## koko cusco

Muy buenos ángulos muchas gracias por las fotos


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^ Gxs Koko! Cuando te des tus vacaciones por Cusco... a fotografiarla más ... :cheers:

Para todos: gracias por seguir el thread... no se olviden de seguirme también en *facebook*... con más fotos... *[email protected]* ... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5

Ya es hora de actualizar el tema... vamos con más imágenes... :cheers:


----------



## globalCitizen5

next page =!!! /^*^/


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

globalCitizen5 said:


> ...Larapa y todo San Jerónimo está cada vez mejor... la UAC, Maestro y al parecer nuevos supermercados... Créditos para la muni de San Jerónimo por la semaforización... tampoco me gustan los letreros luminosos de la av. Diagonal y Garcilaso... q los cambien! ...


No esa obra la realizó la mun provincial del Cusco...


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Para quienes estén de acuerdo:* Dale un Me Gusta en la pagina de facebook:

*facebook.com/CentroFinancieroCusco*

Si consideras que la Municipalidad debería *dar licencias para construir edificios de más de 15 pisos fuera del Centro Histórico de Cusco... mentalidad progresista!!!...* Únete a la causa! :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Más vistas aéreas...*









​*Otra vista parcial de Wanchaq*


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Más imágenes...*













































​... luego sigo con más ... :cheers2:


----------



## uspaorkoo

globalCitizen5 said:


> Ahora sigo con más... esta vez, la Av. de la Cultura en el distrito de San Sebastián...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


esas letras! el monumento no es feo, pero tenian que malograrlo poniendole "San Sebastian"!?....a veces no entiendo que es lo que pasa por la mente de cierta gente... hno:


----------



## koko cusco

^^

buscale lo positivo a todo en la vida Uspaorko no se por que hay que verle siempre todo lo negativo posible a las cosas...

Las letras se quitan y punto eso es todo... Por que tanto drama


----------



## koko cusco

muy buena la foto con los celajes... Y mismo no la habría concebido mejor...


----------



## MIG2010

Es verdad,algunos monumentos no deberian estar,en mi opinion,el condor nunca debiò construirse.


----------



## uspaorkoo

koko cusco said:


> ^^
> 
> buscale lo positivo a todo en la vida Uspaorko no se por que hay que verle siempre todo lo negativo posible a las cosas...
> 
> Las letras se quitan y punto eso es todo... Por que tanto drama


Koko, las letras se pueden quitar si, pero hay un detalle, NO LAS QUITAN! :|


----------



## uspaorkoo

MIG2010 said:


> Es verdad,algunos monumentos no deberian estar,en mi opinion,el condor nunca debiò construirse.


no creo, sinceramente, no es un gran monumento, pero no me parece feo (aunque segun Koko yo todo lo veo mal). Creo que el monumento se veria bien si no fuera por las "letritas" esas...


----------



## koko cusco

uspaorkoo said:


> Koko, las letras se pueden quitar si, pero hay un detalle, NO LAS QUITAN! :|


claro a lo que voy es que tiene remedio es decir ... la solución es muy simple no es necesario hacerse un mundo por ello... Hay cosas como el puente de la avenida Tupac Amaru que simplemente no tiene solución alguna (nisiquiera demolerlo)


----------



## koko cusco

uspaorkoo said:


> no creo, sinceramente, no es un gran monumento, pero no me parece feo (aunque segun Koko yo todo lo veo mal). Creo que el monumento se veria bien si no fuera por las "letritas" esas...


al grano... No congenio con las opiniones ultra negativistas donde no hay obra buena ni color adecuado, nadie justifica lo que es feo malo o colorinche pero no es bueno irse a los extremos...


----------



## MisteryWorld

no le veo lo feo a las letras, ojala lo iluminen el condor quedaria muy bien


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^ Gente, relájense!... Ese obelisco podría mejorar de diferentes maneras... iluminación, accesibilidad, etc... o tal vez con un ascensor panorámico que permita convertirlo en un mirador turístico... en fin, esperemos q mejore...


----------



## uspaorkoo

koko cusco said:


> claro a lo que voy es que tiene remedio es decir ... la solución es muy simple no es necesario hacerse un mundo por ello... Hay cosas como el puente de la avenida Tupac Amaru que simplemente no tiene solución alguna (nisiquiera demolerlo)


KOKO, a veces hasta las soluciones mas simples son las mas dificiles de realizar porque sencillamente no hay la voluntad. Cuantas obras en el Peru son faciles de cambiar? sin embargo el problema es que NO SE HACE!, y cuando no hay la voluntad, por mas sencilla que pueda parecer la solucion, simplemente se vuelve imposible hacerlo.


----------



## uspaorkoo

koko cusco said:


> al grano... No congenio con las opiniones ultra negativistas donde no hay obra buena ni color adecuado, nadie justifica lo que es feo malo o colorinche pero no es bueno irse a los extremos...


KOKO, osea, decir "LA OBRA NO ES FEA, pero las letras lo malogran" es ser ULTRA NEGATIVISTA?, por el amor de Dios! :doh:


----------



## koko cusco

uspaorkoo said:


> KOKO, a veces hasta las soluciones mas simples son las mas dificiles de realizar porque sencillamente no hay la voluntad. Cuantas obras en el Peru son faciles de cambiar? sin embargo el problema es que NO SE HACE!, y cuando no hay la voluntad, por mas sencilla que pueda parecer la solucion, simplemente se vuelve imposible hacerlo.


Me parece que en Cusco hay mil cosas mas importantes que hacer antes que sacar las letras del Kuntur Apuchin...

Como dijo una vez mi amigo el forista Arquitecto Kioshi (100% Imperial), tanto el Condor como el Pachacuteq de Estrada fueron concebidos para transformarse en iconos de la ciudad... Y asì ha sucedido... El kuntur es un icono de la ciudad... 

Las letras las agrego algùn alcalde de San Sebastian, que desentonan las letras mmm si es posible pero es mas un problema de forma mas que de fondo...


----------



## koko cusco

uspaorkoo said:


> KOKO, osea, decir "LA OBRA NO ES FEA, pero las letras lo malogran" es ser ULTRA NEGATIVISTA?, por el amor de Dios! :doh:


sacarle todo lo malo a las cosas lo es... Pero bueno quizas sea la forma de ser de algunos bueeeeno se respeta


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

No solo las letras, tambien pinto todo el obelisco de ccolor crema, un obelisco que por tradición es de color blanco, ya qu representa la libertad, pureza, etc. del elemento homenajeado.... Coco Acurio metio las 2 patas.


----------



## MONINCC

^^ Un obelisco rematado con un condor gigantesco, muy original :bash:... El Colegio de Arquitectos se pronunció en su momento contra ese monumento, sin embargo al pasar el tempo se convirtió en un icono de nuestra ciudad, por lo que tambien estoy en contra que lo huachafeen... :lol:


----------



## globalCitizen5

globalCitizen5 said:


> ​... luego sigo con más ... :cheers2:


¿Cuál será la solución para la Av de la Cultura?... el día que esta av. colapse no está muy lejano... 
creo que la construcción del mall nos acerca más a eso... el BRT, una vía rápida subterránea o más vías alternativas...¿será mucho pedir?...


----------



## 100%imperial

^^

La solucion esta ahí, inconclusa y abandonada. La via expresa, lo complicado es conectar ambas vias en mas puntos.


----------



## MIG2010

La via Expresa tiene que ser,no hay otra.


----------



## tacall

Que geniales las fotos.. cusco cada día mejor!


----------



## varguitazbonsai

buenas fotos a mi me parece que ese lugar esa avenida que yo la conoci en 2002 tiene mucho potencial se ve que tiene para crecer bastante , como quisiera que mi Arequipa tuviera una avenida asi con esa proyeccion , si por ahi hacen un mall creo que podria mejorar mas aun ,,, pero tiene pinta de un lugar de negocios ,, saludos amigos del Cusco


----------



## solnaciente

^^ el Mall Real plaza tendra accceso por esta avenida


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI

varguitazbonsai said:


> *buenas fotos a mi me parece que...esa avenida...tiene mucho potencial...,si por ahi hacen un mall creo que podria mejorar mas aun...saludos amigos del Cusco*


Precisamente por esa zona se esta construyendo un Mall...El Real Plaza...y de hecho le va cambiar el aspecto totalmente a esa zona...


----------



## uspaorkoo

MONINCC said:


> ^^ Un obelisco rematado con un condor gigantesco, muy original :bash:... El Colegio de Arquitectos se pronunció en su momento contra ese monumento, sin embargo al pasar el tempo se convirtió en un icono de nuestra ciudad, por lo que tambien estoy en contra que lo huachafeen... :lol:


a mi me gusta! he dicho que no me parece un monumento feo, solo que esas letras estan demas


----------



## MONINCC

^^ Tu opinion personal es muy subjetiva, tiene trascendencia?... he dado la opinion de un colegio profesional al cual pertenezco!!! :cheers:


----------



## globalCitizen5

Gracias por sus comentarios!!!... Vamos con más imágenes... la Av. Túpac Amaru y su bypass... parece que al fin lo terminarán, faltan los acabados de las vías aledañas... sólo puedo decir q es funcional... q lo terminen de una vez!!! ... así tendremos mejor conectividad entre la vía expresa(av. 28 de julio-aeropuerto) y la av. de la Cultura...














































​... luego sigo con más ... :cheers2:


----------



## carlosfelipe

Oh no! la huachafada esa!, pero de todas maneras gracias por las fotos, el Cusco avanza, lo que si me gustaria ver sin fotos del hotel Whyndam de la ciudad.


----------



## freds

chvr las fotos!


----------



## luchop

Buenas fotos pero la construccion deja mucho que desear. Una ensalada de estilos con cero identidad. Si esto va a ser Cuzco moderno, prefiero el Cuzco antiguo


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^ wenoo cada quien con su opinión... y saludos Freds! ...:cheers:

Gente, a darle Me gusta a la pág en facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/CentroFinancieroCusco

únanse a la causa... el Cusco avanza!!! :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5

luchop said:


> Buenas fotos pero la construccion deja mucho que desear. Una ensalada de estilos con cero identidad. Si esto va a ser Cuzco moderno, prefiero el Cuzco antiguo


... por si acaso no es una competencia entre el CUSCO antiguo o moderno, eh? ... je je ... Lo cierto es que la Ciudad Imperial es una sóla y está cada vez mejor! ... la combinación perfecta entre lo antiguo y lo moderno la hacen Increíble!!! ... gracias por comentar las fotos! :cheers2:


----------



## EBNKIKE

Buenisimas las fotos de la primera parte de esta pagina, no puedo decir lo mismo de ese paso a desnivel .


----------



## uspaorkoo

MONINCC said:


> ^^ Tu opinion personal es muy subjetiva, tiene trascendencia?... he dado la opinion de un colegio profesional al cual pertenezco!!! :cheers:


ah ya, entonces, porque vienes de un colegio profesional, tu opinion tiene que resaltar en neon y la opinion del resto esta demas!, porque eso es basicamente lo que tu estas diciendo con ese comentario. Si mi opinion para ti es subjetiva, y no tiene trascendencia, bueno!, esta bien! que puedo hacer? la verdad me va y me viene sinceramente lo que mi opinion te parezca, porque asi tu opinion venga de la mejor escuela de arquitectura o ingenieria, tambien me parece irrelevante. Por eso que yo nunca comento acerca de las cosas que TU opinas aqui. Mas mis comentarios aun siendo irrelevantes los comentas. Y la verdad yo no voy a venir aqui a decir: "mi opinion vale porque vengo de tal universidad y de tal colegio y bla bla bla", porque no me interesa hacerlo. Esas son ridiculeses, porque eso me parece un acto patetico, de arrogancia y de desprecio a las demas opiniones que otra gente pueda dar aqui.


----------



## globalCitizen5

varguitazbonsai said:


> buenas fotos a mi me parece que ese lugar esa avenida que yo la conoci en 2002 tiene mucho potencial se ve que tiene para crecer bastante , como quisiera que mi Arequipa tuviera una avenida asi con esa proyeccion , si por ahi hacen un mall creo que podria mejorar mas aun ,,, pero tiene pinta de un lugar de negocios ,, saludos amigos del Cusco


^^^^^^ El potencial está ahí sin duda... le doy unos pocos años más y fácil tendremos casi toda esta parte de la av. llena de edificios de mediana altura... ojalá la Muni ya tenga una posición diferente con respecto a las restricciones para las construcciones más altas... lo del mall, como te dijeron, ya está en marcha, espero que surjan más propuestas muy pronto y la pinta es empresarial de hecho...esperemos que nuestras ciudades crezcan más, las ciudades importantes, no capitales de los países vecinos nos están llevando ventaja... sin embargo, el país está en constante crecimiento, que esto siga así por el bien de todos!... Gxs por los comments y Saludos!


----------



## MIG2010

La Avenida de la Cultura tiene buen potencial,debe permitirse construir edificios de 20 pisos mìnimo.


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^ de acuerdo contigo MIG!... ya es hora!! ... vamos con más imágenes...


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Más imágenes...*














































​
...:cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5

*CUSCO tiene el MAYOR PBI a Nivel Nacional*









​... el mayor crecimiento a nivel nacional!!!...:cheers2:


----------



## 100%imperial

Que buenas fotos de la caja!

Con la zona bancaria del Real Plaza Cusco, casi todos los bancos grandes van a tener de seguro dos agencias en esta zona


----------



## aquicusco

Qué buenas fotos! Importantísimo tu aporte por el Cusco al foro. Te felicito. 
Una pregunta dónde queda ese edificio de crear?


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Ese esta en la Cultura a la altura de la urb. ... por la fabrica de Coca Cola.


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^ Así es... está en la urb. Santa Ursula, en plena Av. de la Cultura... también se suman las compañías de seguros como Profuturo en urb. M. Gamarra y Pacífico seguros en la Urb. Sta. Mónica... luego se viene el Banbif!... :cheers2:


----------



## chikobestia

Están buenas las últimas fotos.


----------



## Giorgia12

Se agradece tu esfuerzo.
Cuzco avanza como un tren.


----------



## rafo18

Asu! tengo que conocer ese otro Cusco .


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^ Sin duda, hay un gran movimiento comercial y más aún con la llegada de Real Plaza... También han abierto más restaurantes y tiendas comerciales pero por falta de tiempo no tengo fotos todavía... quienes desean, pueden enviarme fotos a [email protected] ... Saludos! :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Más imágenes...*














































​
*Av. 28 de julio... luce recontra bien!!!*









... luego sigo con más...:cheers2:


----------



## MONINCC

Me encantó la última foto!!!


----------



## EBNKIKE

Buenas fotos desde otros angulos, bastante comercial la zona.


----------



## globalCitizen5

*Nueva Caja Tacna*

Abrieron también la Caja Tacna... en la urb Marcavalle, frente a Credinka... y se siguen sumando!...:cheers2:









​


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^^^^^ Bueno gente! Ya terminando el año también culmino el thread luego de haber mostrado mi hermosa ciudad en áreas contemporáneas que pueden ser tan *atractivas* como nuestro grandioso centro histórico tan admirado por gente de todo el mundo ... Va dedicado a quienes aman mi tierra que cautiva de manera única... *Todo indica que el próximo año será aún mejor!...* así que a poner el hombro para superar lo conseguido!!! 

Gracias por todos los comentarios y felicitaciones! Saludos y que todo lo venidero sea mejor en el nuevo año!!!...:cheers2:


----------



## 100%imperial

Gracias por haber compartido tan buenas imágenes de esa otra parte de nuestra ciudad poco conocida. Un buen tema.


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Muy buena foto !


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Qué lástima que en este thread hay muchas fotos que ya no se ven


----------



## uspaorkoo

Arq. Fabio said:


> Muy buena foto !


a mi por el contrario es de las que menos me gusta....ver tantas casas y edificios sin tarrajear me causa lastima por mi bello Cusco, realmente una panoramica en mi opinion muy lamentable.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

^^
Dijo que era buena foto, no que la ciudad se veia bonita.
Saludos.


----------

